
Lomorage – Save The memories, Enjoy The moments - jayFu
https://lomorage.com
======
jayFu
With lomorage, you can backup photos and videos to hard drive connected with
Raspberry Pi, and digtal photo frames setup using raspberry pi zero w, photos
and videos are fetched with WiFi from 3TB hard drive connected with Raspberry
Pi 4. It is inspired by pi_video_looper and integrated with Lomorage to
support image playback, also added support for heic format and jpg rotation in
SDL image.

